# I want to be Productive this year



## Keishin (Jan 1, 2022)

So it's 50 minutes until the 2nd day of the year but I decided that I want to be more Productive for 2022. So I'll start by doing something until the day ends.

I invite you to join me on this adventure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 2, 2022)

So hows it going so far?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 2, 2022)

I want to be less productive tbh.

Good luck to you bro.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Friendly 3


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

step one: log off NF

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2022)

trance said:


> step one: log off NF


Step two uninstall steam


----------



## Keishin (Jan 2, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Step two uninstall steam


what about tiktok, discord and league of legends.



Mintaka said:


> So hows it going so far?


still warming up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2022)

What are you going to be productive on? 

Is it just in general? 

Are you unproductive in general....


----------



## Gin (Jan 2, 2022)

damn you must really mean it since you capitalized productive (twice)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 2, 2022)

I respectfully decline your invite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 2, 2022)

RemChu said:


> What are you going to be productive on?
> 
> Is it just in general?
> 
> Are you unproductive in general....


if someone is unproductive they cant be productive


----------



## Djomla (Jan 2, 2022)

Then be.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 2, 2022)

Productive how?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 2, 2022)

Keishin said:


> what about tiktok


yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 2, 2022)

GANDO said:


> yes


wait what

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 2, 2022)

Keishin said:


> wait what


Guess who's going be dancing when their something is not done?


----------



## Keishin (Jan 2, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Guess who's going be dancing when their something is not done?


you tell me


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 2, 2022)

Keishin said:


> you tell me


It ain't that hard man, just delete that mindless braincells i am looking out for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 2, 2022)

GANDO said:


> It ain't that hard man, just delete that mindless braincells i am looking out for you.


gotcha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blk (Jan 3, 2022)

In order of importance... 

Find a job if you don't have one. 

Do some sport if you are sedentary. 

Read/study new things/improve at some hobby in some of the free time remaining if you feel intellectually stagnant. 



Tbh if you more or less already do these things, just chill/go out during remaining free time / days. 

No need to be more productive for the sake of being more productive...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2022)

forget being productive, you should try being conductive.

I'll try to be more conductive by having a more salty diet and and regularly sweat. Probably keep metallic items on me at all times.

j/k

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

Best way I found for myself to stay productive is to make a habit out of writing down stuff every morning of things I *have* to get done and then doing them first before you indulge yourself in unproductive stuff you just _want_ to do

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 23, 2022)

how are you doing on productivity?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Keishin (Jan 24, 2022)

still salvageable but have a court case coming and the lawyer hasn't bothered to read anything on it despite it having hundreds of pages.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2022)

Keishin said:


> still salvageable but have a court case coming and the lawyer hasn't bothered to read anything on it despite it having hundreds of pages.





Public defender? They uaually like that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stockmans (Jan 31, 2022)

I want to be productive but I can't. I get tired really quickly and do not have time to do everything before the evening. Who is in the same situation?


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 31, 2022)

I wanna be productive but i'm lazy and my ass is too fat and juicy to get anything done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2022)

This is hitting so much harder now, I swear to god.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Keishin said:


> So it's 50 minutes until the 2nd day of the year but I decided that I want to be more Productive for 2022. So I'll start by doing something until the day ends.
> 
> I invite you to join me on this adventure.


How's that going btw?

I want to be productive also.. but been lazy for the most part. Only got some traction over the last 2 weeks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 4, 2022)

Falling behind hard but the year is young. Just accepted one online university course a minute ago so I need to get to doing those since I got so frigging many. But my biggest problem is lack of planning for the time I'd use on each course, which causes me to not use ANY time on any course or project instead. I need to get to planning right now but it seems the best way to do this is just writing the shit I have to do each day on paper with a pen instead of on computer since I aint reading no files on computer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 4, 2022)

I have done no work at work today lol

i just can’t be fucked lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 4, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I have done no work at work today lol
> 
> i just can’t be fucked lol


Same. It’s been slow today, but been crazy all week. So I’ll take it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 4, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Same. It’s been slow today, but been crazy all week. So I’ll take it.


Yeah I’ve had a crazy week too

and I still have tons of emails to respond to 

btw have you fully recovered from Covid now?


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 4, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Yeah I’ve had a crazy week too
> 
> and I still have tons of emails to respond to
> 
> btw have you fully recovered from Covid now?


Thankfully I am. I hope your persistent cough is going away or gone now!

and I just finished the last phone calls for the week, and now going to head out of the office and relax. And hope for no emergency calls this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I have done no work at work today lol
> 
> i just can’t be fucked lol


Welcome to my life  

And people are smart enough to not message or email me on a Friday.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2022)

Writing down stuff that I wanted to do in a book and crossing it out has been really helpful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dergeist (Feb 5, 2022)

My productivity has hit rock bottom, I'm going to get another phone (exclusive number) and put this one on flight mode.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 25, 2022)

Who put Optimistic there

I've been productive. Making waves. Just not the ones I want to work on, but I've done my fair share. This past week, at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 26, 2022)

I said this too ,but then I bought Elden Ring. Rip productivity

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 2, 2022)

time to change for the positive attitude

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 3, 2022)

dergeist said:


> My productivity has hit rock bottom, I'm going to get another phone (exclusive number) and put this one on flight mode.


Which phone?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)

My productively have skyrocketed, but because I have to. Life is really getting real.

You guys wanna be productive, try making some major changes to your life like a new job, get marry or have a kid.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You guys wanna be productive, try making some major changes to your life like a new job, get marry or have a kid.


and if i want to be unproductive?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> and if i want to be unproductive?


Keep logging on to here 10 - 12 hrs a day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Keep logging on to here 10 - 12 hrs a day.


natural log or common log?
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 3, 2022)

I am reproductive this year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2022)

I wonder, how many people actually care to be productive? Once you have enough money to be happy, does it matter to earn more?

Let's say you like food and are a billionaire. You'll never spend a billion on food for yourself.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> I wonder, how many people actually care to be productive? Once you have enough money to be happy, does it matter to earn more?
> 
> Let's say you like food and are a billionaire. You'll never spend a billion on food for yourself.


is it worthwhile to a foodie billionaire to fund a space program with a chance of finding some exotic eats on one of jupiter's moons?
maybe funding a terraforming project on mars to try mars grown fruits?
prolly wouldn't run out of money though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 4, 2022)

been grinding calculus math for the past 4 days at pace of 1 part of the course per day trying to finish up part 4 homework before heading to sleep. also going to peep part 5. the course is at like part 14 out of 28 atm so i have to catch up with that grind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 7, 2022)

I FUCKEN WILL BE PRODUCTIVE THIS YEAR!!!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> I wonder, how many people actually care to be productive? Once you have enough money to be happy, does it matter to earn more?
> 
> Let's say you like food and are a billionaire. You'll never spend a billion on food for yourself.


Not just monetary. Getting projects or goals done.

Maybe accomplish your New year resolution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Not just monetary. Getting projects or goals done.
> 
> Maybe accomplish your New year resolution.



Yeah, productivity isn't always about money. For me it's about personal goals.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 10, 2022)

Just ran 13km and managed to run the entire way so my muscles have developed now again to the point I dont get tired by slow running.

And now i need to make plans with one guy about an internship and then head home with a bus to read math.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wibisana (Mar 17, 2022)

a little bit of rant
i got this assignment that isnt really my job. i mean i can do it, i did this same assignment 2 yrs ago for our company certification.

idk i just cant start doing it RN, i felt so unmotivated at all.

if i do it i get nothing. I mean even we pass certification because of my work, what would i get? like nothing, despite this work isnt my responsibility, beyond my area (what i signed for) but if i fucked up, obviously i get the blame lel.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 17, 2022)

like its been 2 weeks i get the assigment and didt start doing it. i prolly will get ky boss wrath soon lel

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 19, 2022)

wibisana said:


> a little bit of rant
> i got this assignment that isnt really my job. i mean i can do it, i did this same assignment 2 yrs ago for our company certification.
> 
> idk i just cant start doing it RN, i felt so unmotivated at all.
> ...


Good way to show your value beyond your roles and responsibilities?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 19, 2022)

I've been busy as fuck over the last 2 weeks despite basically no work at work. 

- consistent gym 
- invested in a growing business and working 8hrs~ a week 
- winning in shares 
- taking kids to afterschool activities basically every day 
- went to the movies with the wife last week 
- took Mom to the doctor 
- made fresh juice 
- interviewing and looking for a job full-time 

What else is happening?


----------



## wibisana (Mar 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Good way to show your value beyond your roles and responsibilities?


oh believe me, he knows what i can do beyond my roles. he is my uncle afterall. 

the thing is i wont get raise whatever i did lel


----------



## wibisana (Mar 24, 2022)

btw after some marathoning procastination and shits, it finally over


----------



## Keishin (Mar 24, 2022)

Just ran 12km to uni for a morning jog

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2022)

I've cut back on the Internet and started reading books again, so it's a start for me. We'll see if I can keep it up, but for now it's good. Next step is applying for 100 jobs (need a new one).


----------



## Keishin (Apr 19, 2022)

Yesterday: gave final raport for a course 

Today:
- 02:00 sent a final raport for another course and created a powerpoint presentation.
- 09:30 presented the pp presentation.
- 10.50-13.00 ran 12km in the sun.
- 13.00 went to an interview for internship position as a project manager.
- 13.30-16.00 did other internship project a bit.

Now ill make some food and then do some planning for the evening.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keishin (Apr 29, 2022)

Had Data Structures and Algorithms test in the morning and Calculus part 2 test in the afternoon. Both went like shit. But I have easier chance of passing calculus than DSA since for DSA I was put into some group that were just 4 friends who didnt want to talk to me ie. I didnt do any part in the weekly homework because they only did shit together.

If I have to retake the course next year Im definitely going to do it alone.


----------



## Keishin (May 1, 2022)

Time to start practicing Java.


----------

